# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  2007 Inside Soap Awards, support Neighbours!

## adda1

It's that time of year again! - Please support _Neighbours_!

*http://www.demographix.com/surveys/M...JR9E/CYLN289R/*

Here are my votes- in _italic_!

*Best Actor*
Stefan Dennis (Paul Robinson)
_Alan Fletcher (Karl Kennedy)_
*
Best Actress*
_Eliza Taylor-Cotter (Janae Hoyland)_
Jackie Woodburne (Susan Kinski)

*Sexiest Male*
David Hoflin (Oliver Barnes)
Dan O'Connor (Ned Parker)

*Best Bad Boy*
_Stefan Dennis (Paul Robinson)_
Scott Johnson (Terrence Chesterton)

*Best Bitch*
_Natalie Bassingthwaighte (Izzy Hoyland)_
Pippa Black (Elle Robinson)

*Sexiest Female*
Natalie Blair (Carmella Cammeniti)
_Nicky Whelan (Pepper Steiger)_

*Best Young Actor*
_Sam Clark (Ringo Brown)_
Caitlin Stasey (Rachel Kinski)

*Best Newcomer*
_Ben Lawson (Frazer Yeats)_ - (better chance of winning for _Neighbours_)
Natalie Saleeba (Rosetta Cammeniti)

*Funniest Performance*
_Tom Oliver (Lou Carpenter)_
Ian Smith (Harold Bishop)

*Best Couple*
Carmella Cammeniti and Oliver Barnes 
_Susan Kinski and Karl Kennedy_ 

*Best-Dressed Soap Star*
_Natalie Bassingthwaite - Izzy Hoyland!_

*Best Storyline*
Karl and Susan's London wedding 
_Kerry's leukaemia and Stingray's death_ 

*Best Soap*
Neighbours

So spread the word to Neighbours fans!

*http://www.demographix.com/surveys/M...JR9E/CYLN289R/*

----------

